# Reptile heating pads for substrate heating



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a reptile heating pad as a substrate heater? Any idea what temp one that it set to 100 degrees F. would keep a 90G tank?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think it's safe to use near water


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I would definitely not use one under water, but under the tank could work (as they are designed to be used)

You'll prolly have to experiment to find out how warm it keeps your tank, my guess is that you will prolly need to use a typical water heater to prevent any high stress on the reptile heater - 'specially in a 90 gal.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I assume you are planning to put the heating pad under the tank? I think that would be OK as far as risk of electrocution etc.

It will be very hard to regulate the temperature. I've had a couple classes in Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer, and your guess is as good as mine.

I've read that substrate heaters are not very helpful - but if your tank has "special needs" then I would suggest using a store-bought substrate heater.

edit: thats funny - apistaeasy beat me to the punch.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

My plan was to put it (them) underneath the tank. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm picturing a heating pad placed on a wooden stand and then a tank placed on top. How will you keep the cord from being squished by the base of the tank? (I am more concerned about stress raisers in the tank and not worried so much about about the wires being damaged)

How thick are the heating pads? Are they thin enough that you can fit some insulation under them so that less heat goes into the stand?

Do the heating pads have any sort of thermostat in them? It may be hard to keep a constant temp in your tank.

I do like these sort of creative DIY projects, but often it is a lot less headache to just buy it (but less fun also).

Edit: I just reread your first post (again). If the pad keeps itself at 100°F It may work out quite well. When I boilded some Eco-Complete (to kill snails), I found that the substrate was a good insulator (compared to normal convection through water) - the bottom of the substrate was quite warm compared to the water above it. Because of this, I don't think the heating pads will raise the temp of the tank water too much - especially in a 90g. My best guess is that it would keep your tank at 75°F (give or take).


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I set up a 15 gallon tank with a heating cable that was mounted on the outside on the bottom of the aquarium. It was made by Zoo Med and was for reptile terrariums. It had an optional rheostat that worked like a dimmer switch.

I used it for two reasons. One was because that tank is in a cold room and the other was an easy way to see if there was some truth to what I had been reading about heating cables.

I didn't find any increased growth but it kept the substrate about two degrees warmer than the water. Heck, that room sometimes drops into the 50's in the winter. The plants didn't get "cold feet" with this system.

You can see the outside heating cable that I tried on the far right of the page: Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc. - Heating and here's the rheostat: Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc. - Heating Accessories

PS: I just used it one winter and I didn't see that it helped. I didn't see that it hurt anything either. I took it off in the spring and I haven't messed with it again. It was just added clutter in the stand.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

i rember when people thought that the heating cables was the best thing turned out they didnt do much at all.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Before you do this take two 5 gallon buckets. Fill them with water. Now pour them on the floor of the room with the tank and imagine what 90 gallons of water would look like.

Reptile heaters can cause the glass to shatter (bottom glass is tempered so it won't just crack) due to the temperature difference.


----------



## rnocera (Feb 14, 2007)

UTHs, or Under Tank Heaters, are a horrid idea for this. UTHs can't be sandwiched. They have to have air flow around them. They're not even made to heat reptile cages, they're made to make one specific spot warm for basking. For you to set it up right, there will have to be about 1/2" gap around the base, wich will probably crack the glass in your aquarium, as was already pointed out. Add in the stress from the aquarium having to be up on blocks or some such thing to the temperature difference that was pointed out, and you're probably looking at cracked glass.

If you don't believe me about needing the space around it, I'll take some pictures of the burn marks on my floor, where an UTH melted part of the floor, adn almost caused a fire.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

Rex,
I NEVER thought of the glass shattering! YIKES!

As far as my stand, the top isn't solid. The tank rests on a "frame" of wood, leaving the glass bottom open to the cabinet below. No squishing of cables. My final decision is to not use any substrate heating. I'm going with primarily swords and vals in this discus tank, so while warm feet would be nice, a goood rich substrate is more important. I spent my money on Eco-Complete instead.Thanks to all for their replies (especially Rex, shattered bottom DOUBLE YIKES!!)

Dr. T


----------



## reptile142 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Thanks for putting question!
Rena Smart Heaters, Juwel Heaters, Tetratec Internal Heaters, Elite Submersible Aquarium Heaters, Fluval E Series Heaters, they are all product available in good prices.


----------

